# [OFF] Preuve de l'inutilité des maths

## Enlight

Allez elle m'a bien fait marer, je vous la mets :

Théorême : tous les nombres sont égaux

Preuve : Choisir a et b de manière arbitraire, et soit t = a + b. alors

 *Quote:*   

> a + b = t
> 
> (a + b)(a - b) = t(a - b)
> 
> a^2 - b^2 = ta - tb
> ...

 

Conclusion : tous les nombres sont égaux, apprendre les mathématiques est totalement vain...  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

Oui mais... Si la mariée était trop belle ?  :Laughing: 

Aller, indice, trouvez l'erreur de raisonnement ("zéro" se melle de choses qui ne le regardent pas...)

----------

## Enlight

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Oui mais... Si la mariée était trop belle ? 
> 
> Aller, indice, trouvez l'erreur de raisonnement ("zéro" se melle de choses qui ne le regardent pas...)

 

Ah non, pas dans celle là, la division par zéro c'est dans la démo de 1+1=3

----------

## Starch

j'ai la flemme de réfléchir, mais ma grand mère m'a toujours dit de ne jamais enlever les ² de chaque côté d'une égalité sans faire extrêmement gaffe à ce qui est à l'intérieur des carrés...

----------

## kopp

Ah, tiens, je le connaissais sous une autre forme, où l'erreur du zéro était plus flagrante.

Si je ne me trompe pas l'erreur est lors du passage de l'antépenultieme à l'avant dernière ligne , c'est bien ça ?

enlight : c'est pas une forme de division par zero là ?Last edited by kopp on Mon Aug 22, 2005 3:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## swinia

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (...)
> 
> (a - t/2)^2 = (b - t/2)^2
> ...

 

t'as oublié l'autre partie de la solution  :Wink: 

a - t/2 = b - t/2  OU  a - t/2 = t/2 - b

d'où a = b  OU  a = -b

 :Very Happy: 

ps : boujou les gentooïstes  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Allez elle m'a bien fait marer, je vous la mets :
> 
> Théorême : tous les nombres sont égaux
> 
> Preuve : Choisir a et b de manière arbitraire, et soit t = a + b. alors
> ...

 

en sup j'avais un prof de maths qui pour ça t'aurait mis 0 quelque soit la qualité du reste....

[edit] la vraie solution est:

 *Quote:*   

> (a - t/2)^2 = (b - t/2)^2
> 
> (a - t/2)^2 - (b - t/2)^2 =0
> 
> (a-b).(a+b-t)=0
> ...

 

bref rien de bien particulier...  :Razz: 

----------

## Enlight

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Ah, tiens, je le connaissais sous une autre forme, où l'erreur du zéro était plus flagrante.
> 
> Si je ne me trompe pas l'erreur est lors du passage de l'antépenultieme à l'avant dernière ligne , c'est bien ça ?
> 
> enlight : c'est pas une forme de division par zero là ?

 

Oui, mais comme le fait remarquer Starch, c'est pas une division par zéro mais un problème de bijectivité, un mensonge par omission en quelques sortes. Aucune ligne n'est vraiment fausse...

----------

## kopp

Justement je n'arrive pas vraiment à voir ou ça cloche, car dans tous les cas on a a =b ou a = -b là....

sinon y a une autre demo dans fortunes de ce résultat : par récurrence, je vous retrouverai ça

bref, les réflexes se perdent vite... 

kopp qui sort d'une 3/2 en mp* :-/

----------

## Starch

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Justement je n'arrive pas vraiment à voir ou ça cloche, car dans tous les cas on a a =b ou a = -b là....

 

plutot a=b ou a + b = t

 :Smile: 

C'est pas plus une erreur de raisonnement qu'une façon de présenter les choses.

Je ne sais pas comment m'exprimer. Mais au moment où on enlève les ² on rajoute une condition qui mène au résultat a = b. En fait on décide a = b à ce moment

----------

## Enlight

@ Sireyessire : en prépa ça vaut zéro, mais pour les juristes c'est 100% bienvenu cegenre de subterfuge

@ Kopp : non tu te retrouves avec :

( *Quote:*   

> a - t/2)^2 = (b - t/2)^2
> 
> a - t/2 = b - t/2 
> 
> OU
> ...

 

en fait comme t/2 est la moyenne de a et b, en valeur absolues a - t/2 = b - t/2, le cas où a = b n'est qu'un cas particulier.Last edited by Enlight on Mon Aug 22, 2005 3:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## truc

hum, apparement tu t'es arreté assez vite pour apprendre les maths...

```

(a - t/2)^2 = (b - t/2)^2

a - t/2 = b - t/2 
```

ah ouais depuis quand?

exemple:

```

(-5)^2 = (5)^2   ..........................;;je ne sais pas si (-5)²=(5)² passe pour tout le monde...

or

-5 n'est pas egal à 5

```

bref, bonne tentative  :Wink: 

bon la raison pseudo mathématique c'est que si  a = b^2  alors  b = sqrt(|a|)  racine carrée quoi  :Wink: 

EDIT: GRILLED!  :Wink: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> @ Sireyessire : en prépa ça vaut zéro, mais pour les juristes c'est 100% bienvenu cegenre de subterfuge
> 
> 

 

enfin rappellons que si c'était vrai alors 0=1 (un cas particulier) donc l'ordinateur que j'utilise n'aurait pas lieu d'être, la gentoo n'existerait pas AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!

 :Mr. Green:  ouf c'était qu'un cauchemar.

----------

## kopp

Erf : je suis un boulet... finalement je commence à comprendre mes notes catastrophiques en maths  :Wink: 

Le truc c'est qeu chaque ligne correspond en fait à 0 = 0 c'est juste différentes manières d'écrire ça...

Sinon pour l'autre démo, la voilà, en anglais j'ai la flemme de traduire 

```
Theorem: All positive integers are equal.

Proof: Sufficient to show that for any two positive integers, A and B, A = B.

        Further, it is sufficient to show that for all N > 0, if A and B

        (positive integers) satisfy (MAX(A, B) = N) then A = B.

Proceed by induction:

        If N = 1, then A and B, being positive integers, must both be 1.

        So A = B.

Assume that the theorem is true for some value k.  Take A and B with

        MAX(A, B) = k+1.  Then  MAX((A-1), (B-1)) = k.  And hence

        (A-1) = (B-1).  Consequently, A = B.

```

C'est un peu plus dur à trouver l'erreur, mais juste un peu....

----------

## Enlight

 *truc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> bon la raison pseudo mathématique c'est que si  a = b^2  alors  b = sqrt(|a|)  racine carrée quoi 
> 
> EDIT: GRILLED! 

 

Heu non ... si a = b^2 (b élément de R) alors a = |a|

mais b = sqrt(a) ou -sqrt(a)

----------

## Starch

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> enfin rappellons que si c'était vrai alors 0=1 (un cas particulier) donc l'ordinateur que j'utilise n'aurait pas lieu d'être, la gentoo n'existerait pas AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!
> 
>  ouf c'était qu'un cauchemar.

 

Ça me rappelle Bender dans Futurama qui fait des cauchemards en binaire ;p « It was awful. I think i even saw a two ».

----------

## kopp

Ah, c'est quand même marrant de voir combien les geeks aiment les maths... vous allez me dire, c'est normal, c'est une de leur caractéristique...

Y a beaucoup d'(ex-)taupin ici ? (a part sireyessire qui a déjà mentioné sa sup' et qui est une star du X now, euh je veux dire à l'X désolé)

----------

## Enlight

C'est quoi un taupin???

----------

## sireyessire

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> C'est quoi un taupin???

 

quelqu'un qui a fait une sup/spé normalement dans la filière MPSI MP, donc moi j'en suis pas un (PC inside)

----------

## kopp

ah, je savais pas que c'était reservé au mp(si) ce terme, alors je reformule : qui a fait classe prépa ?

----------

## Enlight

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   C'est quoi un taupin??? 
> 
> quelqu'un qui a fait une sup/spé normalement dans la filière MPSI MP, donc moi j'en suis pas un (PC inside)

 

Math physique sciences de l'ingénieur / math phy puis physique chimie? (désolé mais mon bac s date de 99 et depuis j'ai plus revu une once de matières scientifiques à part 3 pauvres stats et probas)

y'a pas une histoire d'étoiles aussi?

----------

## Trevoke

Je retourne au debut...

```

a + b = t                                             # Okay

(a + b)(a - b) = t(a - b)                        # Seulement possible is a != b, autrement l'equation devient triviale

.. etc etc
```

----------

## guilc

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Je retourne au debut...
> 
> ```
> 
> a + b = t                                             # Okay
> ...

 

Merci Trevoke, c'est à ça que je pensais en parlant de "zero" glissé quelque part  :Wink: 

Et ensuite donc, on ajoute a chaque ligne la condition a != b

Il vient lors du retrait des carrés : (a = b ou a+b = t) et a != b

Donc a + b = t est la seule solution valide  :Wink:  or t = a+b par hypothèse, donc.... c'est révolutionnaire comme conclusion ça dis-donc  :Surprised: )

----------

## Trevoke

C'est pas un peu triste qu'on s'amuse tous sur un probleme pseudo-mathematique?  :Laughing: 

----------

## marvin rouge

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   C'est quoi un taupin??? 
> 
> quelqu'un qui a fait une sup/spé normalement dans la filière MPSI MP, donc moi j'en suis pas un (PC inside)

 euh, pourquoi cette distinction ? les "taupins", c'est tous ceux qui sont passés par prépa, non ? M, P, M', P' ...

----------

## El_Goretto

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

>  *sireyessire wrote:*    *Enlight wrote:*   C'est quoi un taupin??? 
> 
> quelqu'un qui a fait une sup/spé normalement dans la filière MPSI MP, donc moi j'en suis pas un (PC inside) euh, pourquoi cette distinction ? les "taupins", c'est tous ceux qui sont passés par prépa, non ? M, P, M', P' ...

 

Yep, je dirais même plus, pour ceux qui sont passé par Clermont, y avait le bal des taupes en fin d'année... (et non, j'aime pas franchement çà les maths, ex-PCSI/PC et fier de euh l'avoir été  :Smile: )

----------

## truc

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *truc wrote:*   
> 
> bon la raison pseudo mathématique c'est que si  a = b^2  alors  b = sqrt(|a|)  racine carrée quoi 
> 
> EDIT: GRILLED!  
> ...

 

Ptin mais ouais, merde alors,(ah tiens (alt+s ça send le message zut alors, moi qui tentait le size...) mais j'me sens nul, la prepa c'est pas si loin pourtant.. :Wink:  et oui moi ausi, c'était très bon d'ailleurs

Sinon pour l'aute demo, j'ai pas regardé beaucoup, (peur de me tromper encore  :Wink:  ) mais c'est une sorte d'antirécurrence ça non? lol, il prouve que c'est vrai au rang k puis k-1? Mais en fait j'avoue je comprends pas, j'aimerais bien, il veut montrer que si quelque soit N>O (entier) on a MAX(A,B)=N alors A=B ? je sèche vraiment là, quelque'un à un exemple? 

J'comprends déjà pas l'hypothèse de départ...   :Wink:  Last edited by truc on Mon Aug 22, 2005 7:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

>  *sireyessire wrote:*    *Enlight wrote:*   C'est quoi un taupin??? 
> 
> quelqu'un qui a fait une sup/spé normalement dans la filière MPSI MP, donc moi j'en suis pas un (PC inside) euh, pourquoi cette distinction ? les "taupins", c'est tous ceux qui sont passés par prépa, non ? M, P, M', P' ...

 

Par prépa Scientifique. PArceque les litéraires, c'est les Hypokhâgneux (1ere année) / Khâgneux (deuxième année)  :Wink: 

----------

## gim

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Y a beaucoup d'(ex-)taupin ici ?

 

/me

Et la deuxieme demo du theoreme marche modulo l'hypothese que pour tout entier A, A > 0 => A - 1 > 0.  Mais celle la elle est pas facile a prouver  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## marvin rouge

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *marvin rouge wrote:*    *sireyessire wrote:*    *Enlight wrote:*   C'est quoi un taupin??? 
> 
> quelqu'un qui a fait une sup/spé normalement dans la filière MPSI MP, donc moi j'en suis pas un (PC inside) euh, pourquoi cette distinction ? les "taupins", c'est tous ceux qui sont passés par prépa, non ? M, P, M', P' ... 
> 
> Par prépa Scientifique. PArceque les litéraires, c'est les Hypokhâgneux (1ere année) / Khâgneux (deuxième année) 

 Oui. Mea culpa. Ceci dit, y'en a encore d'autres : prépa véto, prépa agreg ... (prépa pour les écoles de commerce ça existe ?)

----------

## Enlight

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*    *marvin rouge wrote:*    *sireyessire wrote:*    *Enlight wrote:*   C'est quoi un taupin??? 
> 
> quelqu'un qui a fait une sup/spé normalement dans la filière MPSI MP, donc moi j'en suis pas un (PC inside) euh, pourquoi cette distinction ? les "taupins", c'est tous ceux qui sont passés par prépa, non ? M, P, M', P' ... 
> 
> Par prépa Scientifique. PArceque les litéraires, c'est les Hypokhâgneux (1ere année) / Khâgneux (deuxième année)  Oui. Mea culpa. Ceci dit, y'en a encore d'autres : prépa véto, prépa agreg ... (prépa pour les écoles de commerce ça existe ?)

 

Yep 2 ans de prépa HEC en général avant d'entrer en ESC.

----------

## Starch

 *gim wrote:*   

> Et la deuxieme demo du theoreme marche modulo l'hypothese que pour tout entier A, A > 0 => A - 1 > 0.  Mais celle la elle est pas facile a prouver 

 

Mais elle est facile à casser, en trouvant un contre exemple  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Ouais maisles hec, faut pas en parler lol

En tous cas marvin rouge, on voit que t'es un ancien : M et M' c'était la vieille epoque : now c'est MPSI et MP, ou PCSI et PC, et aussi PSI pour la spé

Et pour les étoiles, c'est pour les spés haut niveau... enfin soit disant  :Smile:  ... Disons moins bas niveau que les non étoile pour ma part  :Smile: 

----------

## [vector]

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Yep 2 ans de prépa HEC en général avant d'entrer en ESC.
> 
> 

 

Plutôt l'inverse, non ? C'est une prépa ESC avant d'entrer en HEC.

----------

## sireyessire

 *[vector] wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Yep 2 ans de prépa HEC en général avant d'entrer en ESC.
> 
>  
> ...

 

lol, non malheureusement. le nom des prépas pour les écoles de commerce est prépa HEC, mais peu de personnes entrent réellement à HEC après, elles vont dans des ESC principalement.

----------

## [vector]

Au temps pour moi. ^^

----------

## dapsaille

Heuu et quand on est une brêle en math on dit quoi ??  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Starch

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Heuu et quand on est une brêle en math on dit quoi ?? 

 

Être Humain...

----------

## dapsaille

Rhaa je me sens rassuré d'un coup :p

----------

## DidgeriDude

Bon certains ont l'air d'aimer les problèmes alors en voici un autre, un peu plus délicat (à peine) :

-1 = (-1)^1 = (-1)^(2/2) = (-1)^(2x1/2) = ((-1)^2)^(1/2) = 1^(1/2) = 1

Amusez-vous bien  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

 *DidgeriDude wrote:*   

> Bon certains ont l'air d'aimer les problèmes alors en voici un autre, un peu plus délicat (à peine) :
> 
> -1 = (-1)^1 = (-1)^(2/2) = (-1)^(2x1/2) = ((-1)^2)^(1/2) = 1^(1/2) = 1
> 
> Amusez-vous bien 

 

Facile : 1^(1/2) = 1 OU -1 (1 à deux racines carrées réelles). Donc ça mange pas de pain :

On obtient -1 = 1 OU -1 = -1, ce qui est... vrai  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

C'est encore la même histoire que pour le premier, une question de non-bijectivité de l'applicationréelle  x -> x²

----------

## Ey

 *DidgeriDude wrote:*   

> Bon certains ont l'air d'aimer les problèmes alors en voici un autre, un peu plus délicat (à peine) :
> 
> -1 = (-1)^1 = (-1)^(2/2) = (-1)^(2x1/2) = ((-1)^2)^(1/2) = 1^(1/2) = 1
> 
> Amusez-vous bien 

 

x^(a*b)=(x^a)^b n'est vrai que pour x>0 ou pour a,b entiers.

Si a et b sont entier on décompose bettement avec des * et des inverses.

Sinon on remplace x^(a*b) par exp(ln(x)*a*b)=exp(ln(x^a)*b)=(x^a)^b ce que l'on ne peut faire que pour x>0.

----------

## DidgeriDude

erf trop facile pour toi  :Wink: 

En effet, c'est juste un problème d'histoire de domaine de définition pour les fonctions puissances...

On voit bien les matheux héhéhé  :Laughing: 

----------

## dapsaille

Bon je me repointe encre une fois car j'ai un soucis =

 je n'arrive pas émerger math et man math ou info math ne me donne rien ???

 est ce normal ??

J'ai en use flags ="humain"

 qu'en pensez vous ?

----------

## DidgeriDude

C'est normal, le use flag "humain" est utilisé pour construire tout le système depuis sa naissance et c'est définitif ! Le virer ou le mettre ne change plus rien ! Désolé toi "Humain" !

Par contre le use flag "humain" est utile pour les packages du type "conversation", "intégration" avec d'autres ayant ce use activé... Pour les autres, il faut des patches ! Snif désolé pour nous  :Smile: 

----------

## Pixys

Vous seriez pas un peu barge tous????? vous vous ennuyez tant que ça??? bon ok le forum est un peu mort mais c'est pas une raison.

Et puis ya pas que les maths: la physique quantique c'est sympa aussi; si vous insister on peu faire de l'algèbre genre espace vectoriel & co et ça peut faire réviser ceux qui vont au rattrappage parce qu'ils passent trop de temps sur leur Gentoo..........

----------

## kopp

DidgeriDude : chez toi y aurai pas le useflag geek des fois ?  :Wink: 

N'empèche, ça fait peure rien que de repenser à tout ça !!!!

/me range ses classeurs de maths bien au fond d'un placard, dans un coin sombre

----------

## billiob

/me a peur car vendredi c'est la rentrée, et je commence par m'ingurgiter 4h de maths avec peut-être une interro pour savoir si on a bien réussi le premier trimestre de spé (qui a commencé le 27 juin)  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## kwenspc

à quand quelques ptites équations de physique genre - truc bateau allez - théorie des cordes?

nan trop simple?

bah chais pas moi y a des trucs de Poincaré qui sont pas prouvés (enfin ça fait longtemps qu'on bosse dessus), on a qu'a s'y mettre non? 

enfin vous, pas moi.

----------

## francoisp31

théorie des noeuds, les enssembles finis, les fonctions non linéaires, les aléas, etc...etc...

----------

